# I know that  ...



## vatrahos

So far I know the present and the future:

*gittiğini biliyorum *[git + dik + of him + accusative] = I know that he's leaving.

*gittiğini bildim* = I knew that he is leaving

*gideceğini biliyorum* [git + ecek + of him + accusative] = I know that he will leave.

*gideceğini bildim* = I knew that he would leave

How do we form the past tense, though? How would we say

"I know that he left" and "I knew that he left"?

Thank you!


----------



## vatrahos

Is the past tense perhaps the same as the present?

For example, does

*o benim onu sevdiğimi biliyor*

mean both "He / she knows that I love her" and "He / she knows that I loved her"?


----------



## mrayp

vatrahos said:


> So far I know the present and the future:
> 
> 
> *gittiğini bildim* = I knew that he is leaving



We don't usually use bildim this way, we use biliyordum. I don't understand what you're trying to say here though. "I knew that he was leaving" or "I know that he's leaving"? I knew that he's leaving makes no sense...




> *gideceğini bildim* = I knew that he would leave



Here, you have to say "biliyordum" and not bildim.



> How do we form the past tense, though? How would we say
> 
> "I know that he left" and "I knew that he left"?
> 
> Thank you!



I know that he left = *gittiğini biliyorum

*I knew that he left = *gittiğini biliyordum*


----------



## mrayp

vatrahos said:


> Is the past tense perhaps the same as the present?
> 
> For example, does
> 
> *o benim onu sevdiğimi biliyor*
> 
> mean both "He / she knows that I love her" and "He / she knows that I loved her"?



No, only the first. To say the latter, you'd have to either specify with something like "*bir zamanlar *onu sevdigimi biliyor" or use a different construction.


----------



## Rallino

Well, for very far past, yeah you should emphasize it like Mrayp said. But for recent past, you're right Vatrahos. Past, Past continuous and Present suffixes for this kind of sentences are the same. We can only understand it from the context.

" Telefonda konuştuğunu söylediler. "

2 alternatives:
-he is talking on the phone, they said.
-he was talking / talked on the phone, they said

As you see we can't know if he's still talking or is done with it. However we can understand from the following sentence for example.

Telefonda konuştuğunu söylediler. *Yarım saat oldu hâlâ konuşuyor.*

The next sentence says: It's been half an hour and he's still talking on the phone.

So we understand that "he's still talking on the phone".


----------



## vatrahos

So, we can say:

I didn't know that Jon is afraid of dogs = Jon'un köpekten korktuğunu bilmiyordum

I knew that he was lying = yalan söylediğini biliyordum

But when we say "yalan söylediğini biliyorum" it can mean either "I know that he's lying" or "I know that he lied"?

For past future, do we use a past main verb and the future participle? For example:

I was sure he would come: "geleceğine emindim"

Thank you!


----------



## Rallino

Yep "geleceğine emindim" is totally correct.

and;

"yalan söylediğini biliyorum"  has 4 alternatives, shocking right? 

1. I know that he's lying.
2. I know that he lied
3. I know that you are lying
4. I know that you lied

You know why?

because the suffix is *-diği*. And it's used with possessives ( or genitive I don't know)

Benim yalan söylediği*m* + i
Senin yalan söylediği*n* + i --> söylediği*n*i  here the "n" is possessive suffix.
Onun yalan söyle - diği +i --> söylediği*n*i  here the "n" is buffer.


----------



## vatrahos

In the case of second person singular, do we use "senin" in front ("senin yalan söylediğini") or do we just assume the listener / reader will understand from context?


----------



## Rallino

Well it depends on the situation, if the subject is obvious then you don't have to say "senin" "onun" etc..

But it's not so rare to find conversations such as:

-Yalan söylediğini biliyorum. = I know that he/you lied
-Bence yalan söylemedi. = I think he didn't like  
-Hayır, ben senin yalan söylediğini biliyorum! = No, I mean I know that YOU lied.


----------

